# vented servcice



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

pics of a service on house were rewiring - old 200 amp square d fuse panel i only can assume it was getting hot - louvers on the side and all the knockouts were removed from the bottom and the screen that was used on the street 90 was lining the bottom of the panel


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

nolabama said:


> pics of a service on house were rewiring - old 200 amp square d fuse panel i only can assume it was getting hot - louvers on the side and all the knockouts were removed from the bottom and the screen that was used on the street 90 was lining the bottom of the panel


Street 90? What are you, a plumber?

That is actually pretty cool, even if it is a little hackey. It was well done.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What? You've never seen an arc chute before? :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh I see it now. That's a street 90 the screen is on. I thought you were calling the LB a "street". Sorry.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

What did the panel look like inside?

~Matt


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

I wouldn't do it myself, but it looks like it would have gotten the job done. Why do you think it was getting so hot as to require these steps to allow for cooling?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

What no fan?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Boneshaker said:


> I wouldn't do it myself, but it looks like it would have gotten the job done. Why do you think it was getting so hot as to require these steps to allow for cooling?


 
It's in Naws Leans, and it's hot and wet here:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've seen some ventilated bus duct before, but nothing like that.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Is it just me or is anyone else trying to figure out just what the hell the LB is even doing there in the first place?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else trying to figure out just what the hell the LB is even doing there in the first place?


Yeah, I would have just used 2 street Ell's but thats just from my plumbing days.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else trying to figure out just what the hell the LB is even doing there in the first place?


Because I didn't have an LL!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> What? You've never seen an arc chute before? :laughing:



:laughing:


----------

